
Bill Gates, Jeff Bezos, Jack Ma, and others launch fund to fight climate change - sethbannon
http://qz.com/859860/bill-gates-is-leading-a-new-1-billion-fund-focused-on-combatting-climate-change-through-innovation/
======
dang
Most comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13155146](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13155146).

------
melling
The same story has been in the top 10 on HN for 2 hours.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13155146](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13155146)

How does a duplicate go straight to #1?

~~~
grzm
No one caught it, that's all. Dupe ^

~~~
melling
No, 28 people upvoted it within 8 minutes without realizing that the same
exact story has been in the top 10 for 2 hours.

Not sure that speaks well of HN readers. I can see a few people missing it,
but dozens...

~~~
BoorishBears
Is it our responsibility to check for duplicates before upvoting a story?

~~~
grzm
The way I generally look through HN, first look through front page, then the
newest page, opening new tabs as I go, I'll sometimes see and mark dupes. I
think the general consensus is if you see 'em, mark 'em, but I wouldn't get
overly worried about it.

~~~
chrisper
How does one mark things as dupe?

~~~
grzm
Add a comment like:

Dupe:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13155146](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13155146)

It serves as a note to others to comment on the other submission. No magic.
Sometimes a mod will come by and clean up comments and mark the submission
title.

------
norton_sng2017
This is for the madmen, the misfits, the rebels, the troublemakers, fish out
of water, for those who see things differently. They do not like rules and
have no respect for the status quo. You can quote them, disagree with them,
glorify them or slander them. The only thing you can not do is ignore them,
because they turn things around, they propel the human race forward. And while
some may see them as mad, we see the genius. Because people who are crazy
enough to think they can change the world are the ones who do (Jobs). This
week I received the news that our prototype is almost finished. I made the
request for help: A unique opportunity to raise funds for a very important
invention, which involves a market of about thirty billion dollars. Countries
and governments will take advantage of this invention to clean and sustainable
energy. Laws and rules governing the supply and consumption of electricity
should be amended. The Chinese market is five times larger than the US for the
use of this invention. The Indian market is fifteen times higher. The poor and
the rich on an equal footing. Homes, industries and businesses use the
invention to reduce energy consumption by at least 50%. For this we need to
patent the invention in Brazil, also in China, India, the United States and
the European Union; follow the process made by a specialized company and
finalize the prototype of the invention. That is why, we ask for voluntary
contributions to this good cause and energy revolution that our invention can
provide. But the national and international press ignored the invention. I
particularly like that. This motivates me. This describes the human race well.
And it is at times like these that people like me get what they want and push
humanity, charging a natural price for it. Persevere, this is our motto.

------
boneheadmed
Rich guys with money to burn. Maybe that will heat up our record cold temps
during the global warming-cool.

